# Ted Wojcik Thread - Lets see those frames



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

Just figured I'd start a Ted Wojcik thread here as I've seen some other threads for small builders and smaller companies on here...

I've got an 07 Ted Wojcik Rensport road bike, custom geometry with a slightly elongated headtube... here are the specs:

Frame: Mix of Columbus Spirit and Life tubing per Teds Specs for my size/weight (6 foot, 175 lbs)

Campy Chorus shifters
Campy Record front der
Campy Centaur Rear der
Campy Zonda wheelset
Ritchey Pro Fork
Selle Italia SLR seat
Thomson elite post
ITM Mantis Stem (to be replaced with Ritchey WCS once I settle on a length/rise)
Ritchey WCS Bars
egg beater pedals as i run crank brothers on all my bikes...and i dont race

These photos are from the day I built it up, and many adjustments to seat, tires, post, etc...

anyways, love the ride, amazing craftsmanship and the bike is pretty light considering its steel. 

just wondering who else out there has a Ted Wojcik road frame...


----------



## freakystylyn (Mar 13, 2008)

Here's one on Ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...89126&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Selling


----------



## John (Mar 8, 2004)

looks nice in the photos. Being that Ted is less that 15 miles from my house, I'm considering having him build me a custom. When you had the frame built, how much discussioin was there regarding riding styles and preferences when the tubing/geometry was being selected?


----------



## ted wojcik (Mar 18, 2006)

There is as much dialog as you want until we can agree that I understand what you are looking for. Give me a call.


----------



## leethird (Nov 23, 2010)

*selling classic Wojcik bike*

I have a late 80's Wojcik which I've loved and rode for many years ... I'm considering selling to someone who'll appreciate this great frame/bike ...

any advise as to best way ... 
sell frame only ? complete bike ( w/ dura-ace , campy record , cinelli , mavic ) ? ... what is best way to tap the right folks ( ebay, bike sites,craigs , etc) ...Ted doesn't have any ideas on this question ...

frame is perfect though does need refinishing ...is it worth $$ to paint it , or sell with that in mind and let new owner do it his way ?

any thoughts are much appreciated ...


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

so i see this thread 2 years later. The Ted rode great. if it had been my size i would have kept it. The thing was perfect going over rollers, seemed to gather steam.


----------

